# [Grub]Partition introuvable (résolu)

## HiSoKa

Grub n'arrive pas à trouver ma partition

J'ai deux DD: un IDE avec mes données persos et un SATA avec Windows et Gentoo

donc avec fdisk j'ai ça:

```
Device Boot    Start       End    Blocks   Id  System

/dev/sda1 *        x         x          x             NTFS

/dev/sda2 *        x         x          x             Linux

/dev/sda3           x         x         x             Linux swap

/dev/sda4           x         x         x             Linux
```

avec fstab:

```
/dev/sda2   /boot     ext2    noauto,noatime    1 2

/dev/sda3   none      swap    sw                0 0

/dev/sda4   /         ext3    noatime           0 1

none        /proc     proc    defaults          0 0

none        /dev/shm  tmpfs   defaults          0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    auto      noauto,user    0 0
```

Grub considère mon DD SATA comme hd1 donc je configure grub.conf ainsi en dual boot avec WinXp:

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11

root (hd1,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

or Grub ne trouve pas la partition root alors que lorsque je force l'affichage de Grub (il veut pas se lancer car il trouve pas la splashimage déjà) je peux booter sur Xp, preuve que mon SATA est hd1

comment faire pour que Grub trouve ma partition root?

j'ai installé grub avec grub-install et manuellement, le résultat est le même

edit: j'avais fait une faute de frappe dans mon grub.conf recopié :p

j'avais bien mis sda4 pour root

----------

## kernelsensei

plutot hd0 non ?

quand t'es sous le shell de grub, utilise <TAB> pour completer, ca t'evitera de te gourer !

----------

## HiSoKa

pourquoi windows boot alors? je lui dit qu'il est sur le hd1 et ça passe

apres grub-install il me sort

hda  hd0

sda  hd1

le tab me met les 2 solutions

----------

## Oo Thior oO

Si je ne me trompe pas splashimage de grub ne strouve pas dans la partion / mais dans /boot (si tu as suivi la méthode traditonnelle d'insatllation de gentoo /boot c'est en fait /dev/sda1) donc grub a des erreurs: 

Peut-être que ce fichier devrait regler l'affaire:

default 0 

timeout 30 

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11 

root (hd0,1) 

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda4

title=Windows XP 

rootnoverify (hd0,0) 

makeactive 

chainloader +1

----------

## Gaug

```

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11

root (hd1,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda2 
```

Change la lignie du kernel écrit à la place.

kernel (hd1,1)/boot/kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sd4

----------

## jpwalker

Ton fdisk affiche deux partitions actives, est-ce vraiment nécéssaire ? Moi, je n'est que celle de windaube qui est active et ça marche ! Essaye de désactivé la partition active sur /boot, sinon ton grub me parraît pas mal. Est-ce que l'image grubsplash marche ? Si elle marche ta config (hdx,x) est bonne.

Tiens au courant  :Smile: 

----------

## HiSoKa

bon, du nouveau   :Very Happy: 

j'ai changé mon hd1 en hd0 et apres mon grub install j'ai modifié /boot/boot/grub/xx.map (je me rappele plus le nom) en spécifiant:

hd0   sda

hd1   hda

Miracle, ma splashimage apparait, je peux booter sous windows sans souci mais quand je veux booter Gentoo j'ai ce message d'erreur:

```
VFS:Cannot open root device "sda4" or unknow-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-bloc(0,0)
```

Mon grub.conf: 

```
default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd1,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.7-r11

root (hd1,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.7-gentoo-r11 root=/dev/sda4

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd1,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1
```

----------

## marvin rouge

d'après ton fstab, c'est une partition ext3. Question à 2 cts :

t'as le support du ext3 dans ton noyau ?

EDIT : y'a popples qui a eu grosso-modo le meme problème: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=231495

----------

## HiSoKa

oui, c'est activé   :Wink: 

je vais mater ton lien, si chuis pas le seul à avoir ça d'autres ont déjà préparé le terrain   :Smile: 

question totalement HS: je peux éditer mon fstab quand je veux, non? parce que je compte y ajouter mon DD IDE plus tard, quand j'ariverais à booter correctement

----------

## marvin rouge

 *HiSoKa wrote:*   

> oui, c'est activé  
> 
> je vais mater ton lien, si chuis pas le seul à avoir ça d'autres ont déjà préparé le terrain  
> 
> 

 

en gros, faut vérifier le support (en dur, pas en modules) de tes systèmes de fichiers, le bon chipset IDE, et regarder du coté de DEVFS aussi.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> question totalement HS: je peux éditer mon fstab quand je veux, non? parce que je compte y ajouter mon DD IDE plus tard, quand j'ariverais à booter correctement

 

sans aucun problème.

----------

## HiSoKa

je peux faire un make menuconfig pour voir ce qu'il y a dedans sans etre obligé de recompiler? ou y'a un moyen plus simple de vérifier mes options de compilation?

sinon, au pire je recommencerais une install (chuis pas à une prêt) mais quand je fais un "mkefs /dev/sda2" ça formate en ext2, non? je cherche à comprendre d'où ça pourrait venir si j'ai bien compilé mon kernel (déjà que le coup de hd0 j'ai pas tout capté)

----------

## Gaug

pour formater en ext2

# mke2fs /dev/sda2

pour ext3

# mke2fs -j /dev/sd4

----------

## marvin rouge

tu peux éditer ton fichier de config avec un éditeur standard (nano, nedit, vi, ... fais ton choix) pour voir ce que tu as déjà configuré. Ou bien grep. Mais pour le modifier il faut faire make menuconfig.

mke2fs /dev/sda2 : ca te fait du ext2

mke2fs -j /dev/sda4 : ca te fait du ext3

pour vérifier que tu as bien formaté dans le bon système : tu bootes avec le liveCD, tu montes tes partitions (cf manuel d'installation) et tu fais:

```
df -hT
```

avant de tout réinstaller, vérifie bien ton kernel, c'est plus rapide à recompiler que refaire une install complète.

EDIT : un doute me saisit:

 *Quote:*   

>  unknown block (0, 0) 

 

ca ne correspond à rien ce 0 (ni IDE, ni SCSI, whalou.) Pas d'erreur en recopiant les chiffres ?

----------

## HiSoKa

où se trouve ce fichier de config?

je demandais si mke2fs formatait car je trouvait cela assez rapide (je pensais que ça spéficiait juste le type de partition)

pour les chiffres je sais pas trop, j'ai recopié mon grub.conf et ça me semble bon (mais avant aussi ça semblait bon donc ça veut rien dire   :Confused:  )

j'essayerai de rajouter (hd0,1) avant le "/kernel"

mais que je mette hd0 ou hd1 Windows boot mais grub se lance correctement  qu'avec hd0 alors que de toute maniere je crois que le lien entre hd0 et sda se fait en éditant le xx.map lors de l'install de grub, non?

chuis un peu paumé   :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *HiSoKa wrote:*   

> chuis un peu paumé

 

bon, faut pas se stresser, un ordi c'est jamais qu'une stupide machine qui compte pas plus haut que 1.

- si tu arrives à voir le bootsplash de grub, à faire la sélection entre tes différents démarrages (linux, windows) c'est que ton /boot/grub/grub.conf est bon. Donc faut plus y toucher.

- le message 

```
VFS:Cannot open root device "sda4" or unknow-block(0,0)

Please append a correct "root" boot option

Kernel panic: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknow-bloc(0,0)
```

 ressemble aux erreurs de popples (voir le lien plus haut). Le remède sera le même  :Smile:  Voir  ici  en adaptant les noms des partitions.

Y'a quand même ce truc qui m'embete : le (0,0). Avant de tout recompiler, est-ce que tu pourrais vérifier en tentant un boot que c'est ce message ? Et est-ce que tu pourrais booter sur cd et nous donner la sortie de 

```
fdisk -l
```

 ? Puis monter les partitions (mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo   mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot   mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot) et vérifier le type (df -hT) ?

tu es en SATA : t'as bien mis en dur dans le kernel le support du SATA ? (ca je connais pas, donc je peux pas te donner plus d'indications)

----------

## yoyo

 *HiSoKa wrote:*   

> question totalement HS: je peux éditer mon fstab quand je veux, non? parce que je compte y ajouter mon DD IDE plus tard, quand j'ariverais à booter correctement

 

Il te faudra aussi probablement modifier ton '/boot/grub/grub.conf' (et éventuellement réinstaller grub) car ton ide risque d'être détecté avant ton sata => numérotation des disques décalée.   :Confused: 

M'enfin tu seras bien rodé ...   :Wink: 

----------

## HiSoKa

pour marvin rouge:

fdisk l- (SATA et mon IDE avec les données):

```
Device                                    Boot   Id   System

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1   *        7      NTFS

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part2   *       83     Linux

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part3   *       82     Linux Swap

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part4   *       83     Linux

/dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/part1    *        7      NTFS

```

df -hT:

```
Filesystem    Type   Size   Used   Avail  Use   Mounted on

/dev/sda4     ext3   56G    1.3G    52G   3%    /mnt/gentoo

/dev/sda2     ext2   69G    3.8M    62M   6%    /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

j'ai recopié l'essentiel

----------

## HiSoKa

c'est bon je boot nickel   :Cool: 

alors j'ai tout d'abord rajouté (hd0,1) devant le /kernel dans grub.conf

et j'ai rajouté les drivers SATA spécifiques à mon disque dans le kernel (et pas seulement les génériques)

voilà, me reste plus qu'a configurer   :Wink: 

----------

## babykart

A mon avis, juste les drivers SATA spécifiques suffisent, car sinon tu n'aurais pas eu le message "kernel panic...."   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

